# How many miles can you jog?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

how many minutes does it take you to jog 1 mile? The best I ever did was today, 8.45. I jogged 30 minutes nonstop, 3.55 miles.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of my runs are 6-8 miles taking me about an hour including a half-mile or so brisk walk to limber up.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

My mile right now is prob around 9-10min. It takes about two weeks, running every other day, to bring it down to 8. My best mile was 7:31 and it hurt really bad after that, my lungs are not the best.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The longest I run would be about five kms. I don't run much, and I only run on sand.


----------



## naylovesava (Nov 7, 2010)

When I was 14 I ran a half marathon straight through in around 2 hours and 15 minutes.
I'm on the cross country team and our races were a 5K or 3.1 miles, and at practice we'd run up to 6 miles. And that was hard running .____.

My best mile time during a cross country race was 6:42, but in track my best mile time was 6:30.

Running helps relieve stress


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

How many _miles_ can you jog? :eek

Change the 'miles' part to 'minutes' and it's about 3.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I can do about 3-4, but I usually only go between 1-2. It probably takes me about 7 minutes on average to do a mile, but my best was just under six and when I'm not that energetic I do a 9-11 minute mile.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I run a little over 3.5 miles when I work out. I can go up to 6. And it takes me about 8 minutes to run one mile.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really wish I could start jogging again  I was doing a normal route of 5 or 6 miles or so every other day before I injured my knee. The longest I went was 8 or 9 miles once. I never really timed myself, but my route normally took me 30-35 minutes, so I'm guessing I was doing a mile somewhere between 6 and 7 minutes.

My injury was last November and my knee still didn't feel right after I tried jogging a few times on it this last summer. I got through a week and a half and then it started not feeling right so I stopped.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

5 Km four times a week.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm working towards a half marathon. I should be running 14 miles this week (4, 4, 6), but I'm sick.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't jog nor run. I'm old & wise, so I know it's hard on the knees and eventually leads to nasty things like joint replacement.

I'm not willing to run unless something dangerous is chasing me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6 miles - 4 times a week. I have not made four times in the last couple of weeks, which vacuums.
Last week, it was more like 5.5, 6, 6, 5 due to time constraints.


----------



## nph53 (Oct 12, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> How many _miles_ can you jog? :eek
> 
> Change the 'miles' part to 'minutes' and it's about 3.


^this. i used to be able to run a mile or two back in high school but i don't do it much anymore.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The most I've ever done is around 11-12. I haven't run in five years, though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I walked five miles just today cuz I wanted to save $1.50 on bus fare. You people are kinda soft.


----------



## Eric83 (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to try to run 10 km (6.3 miles) at least once or twice a week, but I've become a big baby lately. I wanna try to at least run a 5K like 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## robindecostaa (Nov 12, 2010)

My runs are 6-8 miles taking me about an hour including a half-mile. Jogging is one of the finest exercise programs. Jogging reduce the blood pressure. Jogging reduced risk of heart disease.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.021 miles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> The most I ever ran was about 14 miles a little less than a year ago. My fastest time for a mile was somewhere in the *high 5's. I think it was 5:49*, don't really remember. I was 19 then,* I'm a much better runner now so I'm sure I could beat that* if I quit smoking pot for a couple of weeks.


That's disgusting. I can't run that fast. I don't know what it is - I bet I don't have the body type. Even at my most lean, and if I tried REAL hard, I could get to 7...maybe.

That, and I don't time myself, so I really don't know how fast I am - it is all estimation.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

edit: nvm. I'll post again after I time myself.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Defin jog... I hate running, I'm a bug guy, and durin highschool soccer all we did was run. My coach was a work out trainer not a soccer coach, and created champion wrestlers.. We would jog for so long. But me and a few other guys would just walk around in the woods, and run back.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Furthest I've ran since started running in April this year is 14.1 km (*8.8 mi*) @ 5:13 min/km (*8:20 min/mi*) on the 22 Aug 2010.
Fastest I've ran over a mile distance is 4:28 min/km (*7:09 min/mi*) over a 2.48 km (*1.55 mi*) distance on the 10 October 2010.

The fastest run was during a Duathlon race (run/bike/run) so wasn't a full on sprint but is my fastest average speed run to date. I'd like to one day do a half marathon but ultimately I want to complete a half ironman


----------



## Jellybean2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think my mile run is somewhere around 10 -15 minutes. Over the summer I was running several times a week and it took me around an hour to do 4.4 miles. I'm not very fast but I tend to be more motivated by increasing distances rather than decreasing personal times. One of my goals is to be able to run a 10k. Unfortunately since the winter set in I've been less motivated. I need to get back into it though, exercise is great for stress and anxiety.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm at 5min 26secs per km over a 3km distance.


----------



## Melcrow (Nov 22, 2010)

I am trying to get back into jogging again and can do 1 mile in approx 13 minutes. I guess from reading this post that this is pretty sad! Oh well...I try to walk 4x/wk and do over 3 miles in 1 hour so better than nothing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melcrow said:


> I am trying to get back into jogging again and can do 1 mile in approx 13 minutes. I guess from reading this post that this is pretty sad! Oh well...I try to walk 4x/wk and do over 3 miles in 1 hour so better than nothing


The very first time I tried to run - March 27, 2000 - I ran .75 miles (1.2km) and nearly got sick. By the end of the first summer, I was running two miles, three times a week.


----------



## lynnabelone (Nov 21, 2010)

*Lead answer*

I can jog 3 k.m. in 22 minutes , i do this cause i want to lead in racing field that is my dream like i have to get a gold medal in Olympics, i am trying very hard for that to lead.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2980536300106767733UFefcU


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can jog to my fridge and back. How long it takes depends if I am sitting on my *** next to the TV, or sitting on my *** next to the computer.


----------



## bvmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a short distance sprinter. The best mile I've had was 6:35 and that was about 10 months ago.


----------



## JohnParker (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm doing at least three miles of running in the morning nowadays. But I'm sort of new to the running hobby so I hope to improve as time progresses.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 0.021 miles


:lol Me too!

But in my heyday: 6-7 mi.


----------



## PandaRawr (Aug 18, 2010)

im bad at running D: i can only run for 2 mins and then im breathing like crazy. people think i have asthma but i dont


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I once jogged 7.4 miles non-stop, and that was during high school cross country practice! It was an amazing personal achievement at what first seemed like an impossible task. Pacing yourself is the key.


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

I ran my first marathon in 2007 in just over 3hr and the 2009 SMH Half marathon @ 86min. Am getting back into training again now after some time off and enjoying the challenge. Finger crossed my knees hold up!


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

^ Gee, that's impressively fast dude, had the 4 min mile in sight!


----------



## Syncsolo (Oct 26, 2010)

I dunno, maybe a few miles. I hate jogging and running and prefer cycling but don't do that either. A long brisk walk does me fine.


----------



## Williams (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone here really know how far they can run? Chances are you've never run until your legs stopped working. I've always given up long before getting to that point, so who knows where it would be.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can jog about half a mile, probably.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Whenever I missed the connection to my next bus, and get too pissed off to wait an hour for the next one, I just jog/brisk walk the 4 miles home. Get there in an hour or 45 mins.


----------

